
Huawei P30 Pro allegedly fakes its touted moon shots - AFascistWorld
https://www.androidauthority.com/huawei-p30-pro-moon-mode-controversy-978486/
======
AFascistWorld
Another report. [https://www.forbes.com/sites/paulmonckton/2019/04/26/new-
hua...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/paulmonckton/2019/04/26/new-huawei-
camera-controversy-sparks-debate/#75eca7017c36)

Chinese post.
[https://www.zhihu.com/question/319986727/answer/652664005](https://www.zhihu.com/question/319986727/answer/652664005)

